# Vacuum sealing weed.



## TheGardenMan (Jan 7, 2008)

Will vacuum sealing marijuana 100% prevent the dogs from smelling it. k-9's i mean.


----------



## the widowman (Jan 7, 2008)

yea but do it 3 times. on the third bag sprinkle some talc powder to take away the chance of odour.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 7, 2008)

the widowman said:


> yea but do it 3 times. on the third bag sprinkle some talc powder to take away the chance of odour.


where can i buy talc powder at?


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 7, 2008)

my friends just vacum seal it then wash teh outsides with bleach, ive been gettin shit from cali for liike 4 years works everytime fedex over nightttttt


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 7, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> where can i buy talc powder at?


lol u serious? anywhere. in case u didnt know, talc means baby powder, u know johnson and johnson.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 7, 2008)

stonegrove said:


> lol u serious? anywhere. in case u didnt know, talc means baby powder, u know johnson and johnson.


thanks man.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 7, 2008)

I've heard that doing it twice is enough to stop the dogs smelling it, but 3 times and the talc should be ok.

Do you guys get talc in the US?


----------



## pandabear (Jan 7, 2008)

are you guys sure about this? if its so easy to block out the smell why dont all trafficers do this to aviod arrest?


----------



## the widowman (Jan 7, 2008)

pandabear said:


> are you guys sure about this? if its so easy to block out the smell why dont all trafficers do this to aviod arrest?


talc powder is run of the mill with smugglers these days cause it does'nt evaporate. and washing the package with bleach just before posting would be a good move. and don't put your own address anywhere on the package. 
obviously!!!!!!!


----------



## rolln1up (Jan 7, 2008)

All materials are semi permeable and the extant at which gas exchange differs greatly between materials. Yes vacuum sealing if done properly and I mean clean room standards can beat a dogs nose for a length of time hours to at most a couple of days. If vacuum sealing was 100% safe from dogs companies would vacuum seal weed and ship it to the states but its not so they don't. People have tried this and gotten busted. Shipping immediately over night next day with a vacuum bag works and has been proven. Several days, a vacuum bag, and a dogs nose is going to bust you


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 7, 2008)

vaccum pack then wrap in clingflim or sellophane. Then cover in vaseline and wrap in the clingfilm or sellophane. The vaseline provides a seal to ensure no smell gets through. When u vaccum pack then open it up the smell is almost gone. It takes a day to get the smell back in ur weed. After a day once the air has got to it it regains its smell. I bought some vaccum packed and thought the weed was shit as the smell wasnt there. The next day my whole house was stinking.


----------



## DND (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree that vacuum sealing is effective especially when you triple bag it. It is important to make sure that when you seal it, your hands and surfaces it touches be absolutely clean and free of product. Also it helps that you seal it right before it leaves. Which brings me to my point...no matter how well you seal the product, it will eventually be detectable by trained K-9's.

Here is why... dogs smell different than humans do and their sense of smell is 1000x better than humans. The 1000x is just to get the point across, but I don't know the exact numbers...I do know it is a lot. Back to the way dogs smell... say you are cooking meat loaf for instance. You add beef, onion, green peppers, salt, pepper, bread crumbs, an egg and some sauce...mix it all together and cook it. (FYI, I don't know the recipe, but this is for demonstration purposes...LOL) Anyhow, after cooking you are able to smell the meat loaf and all the aromas of the cooked ingredients. Maybe a bigger hint of onion and the sauce topping stand out to you, but that is it. Well the dog on the other hand can smell each individual ingredient even after being cooked. In this instance, say the dog is specially trained to smell eggs...now keep in mind that the eggs are just a bonding agent in the recipe and have little to no taste or smell when the meat loaf is cooked. It's masked by the beef, onion, peppers etc and if we didn't prepare the dish or know the recipe, we probably wouldn't guess that eggs were used. The dog on the other hand can smell the egg even though it has been masked by the other ingredients. Pretty crazy, but it is true. 

Now relate the above to packaging marijuana. You can try to mask the scent with anything and as many layers as you want, but the fact remains...it's only a matter of time before the smell starts seeping through the layers. Even with products such as fabric softener, talc powder, gasoline or whatever product you choose to mask with...the dog will be able to separate the smells and detect what it is specially trained for. 

Of course there are variables such as how long the dog has been trained, how well it does at relaying signals to it's handler and the list goes on. Here are a few things you can do to help yourself when transporting. 

1. Be smart and obey the laws...do the speed limit, use turn signals, make sure lights are in working order. Even simple things like too dark of tint can get you pulled over, use a vehicle that is reliable and practical. 

2. (You) Look respectable and like a law obeying citizen. Tuck the long hair into a hat, dress as as if you are going to a business casual job. Keep the weed shirts etc at home. Have a solid story...where you are going and why you're going there especially if traveling across states...they will ask and if you provide them with a solid answer the less they suspect. If with a friend make sure they know too. I think it's better to travel without a personal stash and not get high while driving. If you do, make sure it is hidden (WELL) and all paraphernalia are too. No roaches, pipes in the ash tray or glove box. And as always...be cool (literally). If a cop is approaching, do not freeze up and get nervous especially if he pulls up on the side of you. Look over and look back, if he smiles give him a nod or a quick wave and continue driving. They are always profiling people and are trained to do so, if you are obeying the driving laws, remain calm and confident there is no reason to pull you over. Of course sometimes when they make shit up, but if you go with the averages...you will be fine.

Somethings to do if you do get pulled over and the K-9 is involved. First thing is first...if your product is well hidden and they want to have a look in the car, let them. They are more likely to miss a well hidden package than a sniffing K-9, remember how a dog smells differently? As always be cool and have a solid story. Be nice, but don't seem to eager as if you're hiding something. They can sense that too. If the K-9 does get called out if you refuse to let them search, they will walk him around the car to see if he smells anything. If he does, then that's probable cause and if your packages aren't hidden you're pretty much fucked. But, you can do a few things to throw the dog off before he even gets started. You could travel with your pet (cat/dog)...this throws the dog off because once he sees another animal his natural instinks kick in and he becomes interested in them rather than doing his job. Spray animal piss on your tires...like deer scent or fox piss. Same reason as above, it distracts the dog from doing his job. There are probably more and people can add on as they see fit, but those are the ones I know about. 

The key is to not get pulled over and with using common sense and doing your best not to be profiled. That way you never come in contact with the "man" and his "beast". Be smart and be safe.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 8, 2008)

wow...you sound like the ex cop guy^^^^


----------



## DND (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe i speak from experience?? I can assure you I never owned a badge, lets just say my teenage years were "misguided" and I spent some time dictated by CO's.


----------



## yurple (Jan 12, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> vaccum pack then wrap in clingflim or sellophane. Then cover in vaseline and wrap in the clingfilm or sellophane. The vaseline provides a seal to ensure no smell gets through. When u vaccum pack then open it up the smell is almost gone. It takes a day to get the smell back in ur weed. After a day once the air has got to it it regains its smell. I bought some vaccum packed and thought the weed was shit as the smell wasnt there. The next day my whole house was stinking.


I'm not calling you a liar, but I get grandaddy purp on a regular basis and it comes vacuum sealed and EVERY time I open it, it smells like somebody put a skunks ass right in my face....even if I open it in a large room and somebody is in the opposite corner of me they will smell it almost instantly cause the smell is so strong....


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 12, 2008)

It will only work for a few hours b4 the smell permeates thru the bag. Also make sure not to get any residue on the outside as they can smell this.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 12, 2008)

yurple said:


> I'm not calling you a liar, but I get grandaddy purp on a regular basis and it comes vacuum sealed and EVERY time I open it, it smells like somebody put a skunks ass right in my face....even if I open it in a large room and somebody is in the opposite corner of me they will smell it almost instantly cause the smell is so strong....


Maybe the longer its packed might have this affect the strain was el nino. It seriously took a while to regain its strong odour it had a little smell when i first opened it then stank.


----------



## starchland (Jan 12, 2008)

given enough time...the smell will permeate any material.


----------



## yurple (Jan 12, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> Maybe the longer its packed might have this affect the strain was el nino. It seriously took a while to regain its strong odour it had a little smell when i first opened it then stank.



Yea probably a strain/time factor....


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 13, 2008)

Any comments on coffee tins or in peanut butter... stuff like that? I've heard about that stuff but have no experience with it.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 13, 2008)

Best way to mail weed in the states is simply vacuum seal it and put it in a yellow padded envelope and over night it to the destination.


----------



## NJgrower187 (Jan 14, 2008)

Moto329 said:


> Any comments on coffee tins or in peanut butter... stuff like that? I've heard about that stuff but have no experience with it.


Yeah some people paint the inside of a penut butter jar to make it look like its penut butter and just stuff it with nugs.


----------



## ViRedd (Jan 14, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> Maybe the longer its packed might have this affect *the strain was el nino.* It seriously took a while to regain its strong odour it had a little smell when i first opened it then stank.


Man, I grew out some El Nino once when I first started growing. Honest to Gawd, it stunk up the entire neighborhood.

For sending weed: Use the U.S. Postal Service ... and NOT FedEx or UPS. USPS needs a search warrant to open your package ... FedEx and UPS does not.

Use one of those free boxes that are provided by the Post Office and intended for VCR tapes. They're perfect for sending an oz. 

Take a small freezer bag and put the weed into it. Vacuum seal it just enough to not crush the buds. Wrap two Downey fabric softener tissues over the bag. Now, vacuum seal with a larger bag. After washing your hands, take rubbing alcohol and clean the outside of the bag. Now wash your hands again and put the bag inside the VCR box. Don't touch the box at any time before washing your hands. Seal the box, address it and take it to the post office.

Be sure that your return address is NOT real. 

Now yer good to go ...

Vi


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks guy's you've helped a ton


----------



## FebreezeIt (Jan 16, 2008)

I went to florida one year with my friends for spring break. My dealer hooked up us with a 1/4 lb of herb for the week. We were paranoid about the boys in blue so we did this. We used two bags and in between we put baking soda. I remember when popcorn got burned in the microwaved it absorbed all the smell. Whatever leaked out from the first bag would be caught and trapped by the baking soda.


----------



## slappyboy (Jan 16, 2008)

Id be too scared to mail weed anywhere hahaha


----------



## good4u (Oct 14, 2008)

Is that Diesel strain in photo


----------



## good4u (Oct 14, 2008)

I vacuum sealed and it has lasted 6 years.


----------



## EckoSky (Oct 14, 2008)

rolln1up said:


> If vacuum sealing was 100% safe from dogs companies would vacuum seal weed and ship it to the states but its not so they don't.



Zippy used to do just that from Canada quite successfully to I might add.

Not sure if his operation is still active or not.


----------



## ShadowGod (Oct 15, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> For sending weed: Use the U.S. Postal Service ... and NOT FedEx or UPS. USPS needs a search warrant to open your package ... FedEx and UPS does not.


Yes. Keep this in mind. Much safer through USPS. If you use USPS Priority Mail it's only 2-3 days to anywhere in the country.


----------



## BurnDatShit35 (Oct 15, 2008)

the widowman said:


> yea but do it 3 times. on the third bag sprinkle some talc powder to take away the chance of odour.


hahah they gonna look at that shit like...oh we have two pounds of coke


----------



## M47H13U (Nov 14, 2008)

alot of ppl forgett that when we tlk about vacume packing the weed were only tlkn about doing it with small amount like no more than 4-5 grams. 2grams on average. ive never tried bringing it through the airport with me but im about to attemp to pull it of with only about 2.5grams max. i want to bring some to have when im in france. Where my cousin lives in france they dont sell skunk only the resin. so im gonna go with the vacume pack plan and then dip in bleach and then literally stick it up my ass


----------



## nvirgo79 (Nov 14, 2008)

DO NOT dip it in bleach then stick it up your ass!!!!!! just bag it in a few condoms get some KY and kester away buddy.. bon jore


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 14, 2008)

M47H13U said:


> and then dip in bleach and then literally stick it up my ass


C'mon pal. WTF?


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Nov 16, 2008)

hahahahahha dip them in bleach and stickem up your ass lol god dam that fuckin cracks me up... dude just mail it to him vacuum seal it put it like literally in a alarm clock or somethen (take out all the wires and bull shit) and just mail it....if it does get caught nothing will happen at all to either of u as long as u put a fake return address. do u reeally wanna stick something in bleach and shove it up ur asss...


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 17, 2008)

I walked through an international airport in the lower 48 on my way to Alaska with nothing but 10 grams of bud in a plastic bag, my ticket, a $20 bill, and a clean pipe in my other pocket. LOL
just don't wear metal or shoes with shoelaces and dont have a carryon bag, just maybe a good book in one hand.
 & nothing up my ass thanks. Just be chill 

-well unless you're someone that likes stuff up their ass occasionally. ?


----------



## SOorganic (Nov 17, 2008)

yurple said:


> I'm not calling you a liar, but I get grandaddy purp on a regular basis and it comes vacuum sealed and EVERY time I open it, it smells like somebody put a skunks ass right in my face....even if I open it in a large room and somebody is in the opposite corner of me they will smell it almost instantly cause the smell is so strong....


Ur in the Bay and u still have to get ur GDP mailed to you? GDP is probably the most common bud you will come across in the Bay area, i know, iv lived there all my life


----------



## Plaintuff (Dec 13, 2015)

the widowman said:


> yea but do it 3 times. on the third bag sprinkle some talc powder to take away the chance of odour.


The poser of this question, as most oddball questioners, admits he/she is DEA, etc.


----------



## cavsfan4706 (Dec 13, 2015)

Time is the only issue. Nothing masks permanently. I once heard it explained like s pot of chili, humans walk in smell delicious chili; but dogs walk in, and smell beef, beans, tomato, etc all separately. It just depends on how long you're stopped for.


----------



## majorbudz (Dec 13, 2015)

you cant beat the dogs that's it, they put the dogs on your fucked nothing can mask the smell from a well trained dog. ever heard of cadaver dogs they can smell a dead body under the ground that's been there for more than 10 years, so you are not going hide your weed from them.


----------



## Business Mike (Dec 15, 2015)

Why would anyone have the dogs on them in the first place.. The dogs can be beat.


----------



## EnormousGrowth (Dec 15, 2015)

Vacuum sealed quart Mason jars. Foodsaver makes jar sealers. Blocks smells better than plastic and doesn't crush your buds. Also useful for long term storage.


----------



## THCmeBro (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow this is an old thread. How would mailing a thermos go? Would it beat the X-ray and other detection tools/methods?


----------



## EnormousGrowth (Dec 17, 2015)

If anything, it might be a little less suspicious, since people do sell herbal things in glass jars. You could always vacuum seal the glass jars to be extra sure lol.



THCmeBro said:


> Wow this is an old thread. How would mailing a thermos go? Would it beat the X-ray and other detection tools/methods?


----------



## saiyaneye (Dec 19, 2015)

Jars/Encased in wax then vacuum seal three times if u really are paranoid


----------

